
Churchetto – Free, open-source church management software - zach417
http://churchetto.com/
======
coreyp_1
1\. The website doesn't really explain what the software does. No screenshots.

2\. Open-source? I didn't see any links about the source.

3\. You ask me to create an account, but you do not indicate what I am
agreeing to in so doing. Where's the TOS?

~~~
zach417
1\. I haven't bothered with that yet. Started the project 10 days ago, so I
just assumed I'd find time to get to it later. 2\.
[https://github.com/Zach417/churchetto-
web](https://github.com/Zach417/churchetto-web) 3\. See #1 lol. Thanks for the
advice, though! I'll add that to my list of things to do.

~~~
onion2k
There are secrets in the config.json file you've committed to that repo. If
this is the same code you're running on the site you should add the filename
to .gitignore, git rm the file, commit those changes, and then change the
secrets on the production version.

~~~
zach417
Whoops! Rookie mistake. I've removed it and changed the secrets. Thank you
very much!

------
prawn
Did I miss something on the front page? It's a statement, three sub-statements
and nothing else from what I could tell. Didn't see any photos or screenshots
or a feature list. (Chrome, OSX.) If you have one crack at HN traction, you
need to make sure your first hit is more informative. Sometimes it's worth
waiting to submit to HN until you have a bit more prepared.

Here's an example of another guy with a web-app for managing personnel:
[http://www.hrpartner.io/](http://www.hrpartner.io/)

Really nice site. Screenshots, features, explanatory video, testimonials, etc.
Hopefully that gives you some ideas.

~~~
cyberferret
Hey there! I am the creator of www.hrpartner.io - Thanks so much for the shout
out @prawn! (I saw my Clicky stats spike from news.ycombinator.com and
wondered why. :)

OP - Happy to help out and answer any questions re: marketing or web site
setup etc. As other have said - screen shots seem to be a great eye draw for
people (we run Heat maps on our home page too). We added the video recently,
and it seems to help too, although I know we have to reduce it from 3min down
to around 1min.

I've had conflicting feedback that our home page contains too much info, to
our home page does not explain the breadth of features enough! To that end, we
are currently testing out several variations of landing pages, and am happy to
discuss if you wish.

Another source that I highly recommend is the free eBook from Salesforce
called "The Saas Startup Founders Guide" \- great discussion on building a
marketing message. [https://startups.salesforce.com/article/The-SaaS-Startup-
Fou...](https://startups.salesforce.com/article/The-SaaS-Startup-Founder-s-
Guide)

I've gotten plenty of great feedback from the crowd here in the past, and
looks like you are seeing some of that too. As I said, happy to help out if
you want to ping me directly at devan (at) hrpartner.io

Good luck with Churchetto.

------
femto
From the github page:

"Our vision is ... improve the relationship between churches and young people
by craftily utilizing church data ..."

From the Oxford Dictionary:

crafty: Clever at achieving one’s aims by indirect or deceitful methods

Hopefully just a poor choice of words?

~~~
zach417
Just a poor choice of words! Changed it to "expertly". Thanks for the
feedback.

------
nikolay
Not really - there's also OneBody [0].

[0]: [https://church.io/](https://church.io/)

~~~
dang
We took "the first" out of the title. (Standard practice in fact.)

~~~
zach417
Fair enough!

------
nikolay
The website crashes both Safari Technology Preview and Chrome Canary. Weird!

~~~
zach417
Very weird. Thanks for letting me know!

~~~
nikolay
Sorry, I wasn't clear - it happens after I log on. There are four boxes with
"Loading...", which load up the CPU and this crashes Chrome and in Safari the
tab stops responding and all you can do is close it.

~~~
epaga
Happens to me, too. Latest Safari 9.1

